# designing of cars; تصاميم السيارات



## حسن هادي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الموضوع يهدف الى متابعة عمليات التصميم في السيارات ونظرا لكوننا قد ادرجنا المحركات في موضوع ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي فاننا نحاول في هذا الموضوع وبعد توفيق الله عز وجل بتسليط الضوء قدر الامكان على ابدان السيارات وملحقات الهياكل الاخرى وتقبلوا منا كل التقدير *
اخوكم حسن العراقي 
******************************************************


----------



## حسن هادي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ملف مرفق عسى ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## حسن هادي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

During the next days the "Scuola Politecnica di Design" Italian design school will exhibit the final projects of the 2005-2006 edition of "Master in Car Design", started in partnership with Audi. The theme of this year is "Avant 2015". 




Audi Avant Concept Sketch by Kamil Labanowicz Final stage for the students of Car Design Master’s Course, engaged with the challenging project “Audi Avant Symphony n. 1- Director Walter De’ Silva” in collaboration with Audi.
*"Imagining new Avant solutions"* is the task Walter De Silva, Design Director Audi Brand Group, assigned to the twenty Master's students during last October briefing session. 
These same students went through the whole car design process and are now involved with the last stage of work, clay modeling.
Audi has selected eleven designs so far: new ideas to push the concept Avant into the future, outlining its possible evolutions in the next 10 years. 





​Audi Avant Concept Sketch by Oleksiy Tsapliy

The final"Avant" proposals - ranging from a compact sports cars to an elegant family sedan version or else a Avant cabriolet - will be presented on *Tuesday, June 27th* at 2.00 p.m. to Walter De Silva, Gary Telaak and Ingo Von Bargen from Audi who have supported the project in close collaboration with the teaching staff of the school including Marco Bonetto, coordinator of the Transportation Design Department, Mario Favilla, Alessandro Maccolini, Roberto Giolito among the others.
Students are expected to come up with new, innovative concepts to express the DNA of the brand of the four rings: lifestyle, elegance and sportivity.
And on sports cars in particular will be focused the 2006-2007 edition of the Master, for the third consecutive year in collaboration with Audi. It will start in October 2006 and it has a limited number of admissions. Audi offers four scholarships to the candidates who will show the most interesting portfolio.





​For more information, visit the official website.​
Bookmark this article: [



digg ] [



del.icio.us ] 

News and Articles Tech. Publications *Google Search*

Enter your search terms Submit search form​ Web 
Car Body Design 

Enter your e-mail: 




European Master in Transportation Design



Master in Transportation Design at IED



International College - Master in Car Design


----------



## حسن هادي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

حول السيارات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ملف صغير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الحبيب 

وشرف لى ان اكون اول واحد يشارك فى الموضوع 
الف شكر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا غالي وكما اخبرك اخي محمد لنا الشرف ان نكون اول من يشارك بالردود


----------



## حسن هادي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب
> 
> وشرف لى ان اكون اول واحد يشارك فى الموضوع
> الف شكر


 
حياكم الله يا طيبين شكراً لكم يا اخي محمد ابو زهرة واخي الفاضل محمد لطفي وتشرفني مشاركاتكم تحياتي اخوكم حسن


----------



## حسن هادي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> شكرا يا غالي وكما اخبرك اخي محمد لنا الشرف ان نكون اول من يشارك بالردود


 
الله يسلمك يا اخي العزيز والغالي ووفقك الله يا اخي يا محمد لطفي وسلامنا الى الاخ محمد ابو زهرة 
اخوكم العراقي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز حسن هادي .

تحياتي .

وكما عودتنا على المواضيع الهادفة والقيمة وهذا رجاءنا بك .

تسلم لنا وجزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## حسن هادي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ العزيز حسن هادي .
> 
> تحياتي .
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وحياك الله يا مشرفنا 
اخوكم حسن العراقي


----------



## غسان التكريتي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي حسن على الموضوع الجميل وانشاءالله تعالى تفيد المنتدى دوما بما هو خير


----------



## حسن هادي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخي حسن على الموضوع الجميل وانشاءالله تعالى تفيد المنتدى دوما بما هو خير


 
شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم ووفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير والمنفعة


----------



## عبدالملك سليمان (13 يناير 2010)

شكراً أخي حسن على التصاميم و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

اخي حسن شكرآ لك على هذا الموضوع


----------

